# Viro-Sol or Bilberry?



## MorTTy (Sep 18, 2010)

Does anybody have a view on whether "Viro-Sol" or "Bilberry" makes the better cleaner for alloy wheels?

Has anybody tried any of the other automotive products sold by Clover Chemicals Ltd, for example "Swift", a cleaner for plastic and vinyl, "Brite", a glass cleaner or "Raven", a tyre dressing?

MorTTy


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

Never used virasol but can recommend billberry


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

i use virasol all the time brilliant stuff just water it down a small bit before applying even removes brake dust from the calipers


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

Ikon66 said:


> Never used virasol but can recommend billberry


same here


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

trev said:


> i use virasol all the time brilliant stuff just water it down a small bit before applying even removes brake dust from the calipers


+1 also cleans just about any thing else on your car you can name


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

YELLOW_TT said:


> trev said:
> 
> 
> > i use virasol all the time brilliant stuff just water it down a small bit before applying even removes brake dust from the calipers
> ...


Or in the house


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

wallsendmag said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > trev said:
> ...


Kitchen , bathroom, upholstery,carpet, etc, etc, etc


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

davidg said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > YELLOW_TT said:
> ...


And also brilliant for cleaning the boat 8)


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

Sticky - top of this section...Virosol :wink:

viewtopic.php?f=31&t=115764

Dave


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

I think clover now make a specific wheel cleaner


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

I "suspect" it may be an acid based cleaner, as are most other commercially available wheel cleaners - could be wrong though!

Dave


----------

